# Dodge 1500- Need Plow Setup Advice



## FarmerJeff (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello folks- nice forum you have here. It's amazing what a useful resource these type of sites are.

I have never plowed before, but I am a generally handy and capable person. I just purchased a property in New Hampshire with an approximately 0.5 mile gravel driveway. Lots of snow in this area.

I have a 1999 Dodge 1500 that I want to set up for a very basic, preferably used, plow that will only be used in plowing this driveway. No commercial work and hopefully as little plowing as possible to not beat on the truck.

I am not sure at all about plow mounts and compatability, etc. I am in the market for a used plow. What do I need to be thinking about?

Much obliged for any responses.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Personally I wouldnt bother and Id hire it out if thats all you are going to do, or if you have a drive that long you must have a lawn tractor or something you could put a blower on.

Seriously


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> Personally I wouldnt bother and Id hire it out if thats all you are going to do, or if you have a drive that long you must have a lawn tractor or something you could put a blower on.
> 
> Seriously


I don`t think that is the answer he is looking for. I know I wouldn`t, be either. I am in the same situation.

I have a 96 1500 that I use mostly for my driveway. I used a lawn tractor with a blade before this for 12 years. Would`nt do that again.

Anyway, you`ll be fine with a half ton. Stay with a 7 or 7 1/2 ft. plow. I`ve got the older MM 1 7 1/2 Fisher RD (regular duty). It works perfect for my situation.

You have to get mounts that are for your truck. Look in the classifieds and see if any were on dodges. I Know the plow I bought had come off a year newer 3/4 ton. They fit. It also depends what condition and price you find.

Finding a good condition plow, but incorrect mounts might still be worth it if you get it at a good price. Mounts will be 300- 500 bucks usually. Always ask someone first what truck it came off. This way he won`t say its the same truck he has too. and it will fit.

Also, if your handy, wiring and installing mounts can be expensive. Around the same cost as the mounts. So keep all this in mind pricing plows. Good Luck :waving:


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Sorry man. Ill run my answers by you before I post them here from now on.

Make sure they are acceptable and politically correct.


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

Easy KS,  no need to take offense. I have 30 accounts but also have to plow a 1/2 mile right of way to get to my house. So, even if I didn't plow commercially I'd still do my own drive. To Jeff a (used) plow is a sound investment as it would pay for itself in one season. I sold my '94 1500 w/plow & spreader to a guy in the same situation. 

Jeff:waving: I agree with Dan. Don't get too heavy a plow, a 7&1/2' is probably perfect for your situation. I might also suggest a tailgate spreader. If you have inclines or traction problems. You can pick them up used and reasonably cheap too.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> Sorry man. Ill run my answers by you before I post them here from now on.
> 
> Make sure they are acceptable and politically correct.


Don;t be that way- you know that's not what he asked.

Make sure you get a residential duty plow for the lighter weight. There is no need to abuse the front end with a HD or a commercial duty plow for personal use, especially on a 1500. the 7.5 footer is ideal. You CAN install a plow off of a 2500 Ram from the same generation (1999 1500 is an 02 and up 2500/3500 frame style and earlier 94-98 body Rams will need new mounting plates) but you will likely get a heavier duty plow than you need and really want. Also use the skid feet since it's gravel.


----------



## FarmerJeff (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks guys- what I'm looking for is advice along the lines of what JustMe is saying. Since I'm in the market for a used plow, I'm interested in compatability issues. Say I find a plow that was on an 85' Dodge, is that going to work? Also, just so I can understand the whole picture better- what are the main components of the plow setup? Thanks again!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

FarmerJeff said:


> Thanks guys- what I'm looking for is advice along the lines of what JustMe is saying. Since I'm in the market for a used plow, I'm interested in compatability issues. Say I find a plow that was on an 85' Dodge, is that going to work? Also, just so I can understand the whole picture better- what are the main components of the plow setup? Thanks again!


Same issue as I mentioned for compatibility. It also depends on the brand of plow. Fisher, for example:

In the 80's they had no MM systems- it was traditional mounting- the traditional mounting hardware for the truck side will not fit a newer truck such as your's. They do not make non MM hardware any longer so the short answer is NO.
The blade itself (yellow part includeing the a frame behind the moldboard) should fit a MM liftframe, however it is a heavier blade and a higher moldboard than MM generations. You would still need the entire rest of the plow setup which makes that scenareo too expensive to consider.

a 1999 1500 is the same generation as a 1994-2000 1500/2500/3500 so that is where you're possible compatibility will range. Nothing older, nothing newer.
If you go slightly older you will need different push plates (for the truck because the frames are different widths and shapes) which may be fairly expensive. I am not as well versen in other makes, howver since the truck frame changed the same basic range will apply.

Plow componants are basically the electrical (wiring harness for the truck with headlight stuff if newer, controll, relays), push plates (mount to the truck and attach the lift frame), the lift frame/headgear (the parts that hold the plow headlights and the hydraulics to lift the plow- on your generation these detach from the truck in a MM setup), and the moldboard which is the blade itself which will have the a-frame attached to the back (the triangle shaped piece that has the angle cylinders attached)


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a blizzard 760lt on my 04 Ram. Might wanna check them out.


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey Jeff:waving: 
You might want to check these:
http://www.wantaddigest.com/view/index.asp
http://www.bargaintraderonline.com/index.html
http://www.itsclassified.com/ItsClassifiedAds
http://nh.craigslist.org/
Good Luck!


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

:yow!: :yow!: i


FarmerJeff said:


> Hello folks- nice forum you have here. It's amazing what a useful resource these type of sites are.
> 
> I have never plowed before, but I am a generally handy and capable person. I just purchased a property in New Hampshire with an approximately 0.5 mile gravel driveway. Lots of snow in this area.
> 
> ...


I say go to you local welding shop and make friends.Then with his advice start looking for decent used setups.Install it and go.:yow!: :yow!:


----------

